# IT Jobs going to cheaper overseas workers



## iburrows (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys,

Listening to a feature on radio 4 yesterday they were talking about IT Jobs in the uk going to cheaper overseas workers!

How can this be allowed to happen when the UK Economy is in such as mess… surely we need to look after ourselves first? 

The report found that many UK IT Contractors were being layed off and the quickly replaced by cheaper overseas workers

It seems these companies have found some sort of loophole in the system allowing them to bring in these workers claiming that they have specialist skills not available from the UK Workforce.

Anyone know what these magical mystery IT Skill could be?

Sorry for the rant… just got my goat!

Ian


----------



## Wolf` (Jun 14, 2009)

They have no "special skills", they just work cheaper. They are looking after themselves first. Cheaper workers mean cheaper products, which in turn means more business, which leads to more profits.


----------



## PhoenyxRising (Jun 17, 2009)

HI there. 

I dont think it has anything to do with the mystery skill. I think it has to do with the pound being so much stronger than most of the countries these other IT people are coming from. Maybe its the fact that they can afford someone at a lower cost to the company. I think its unfair as well. so feel free to rant away :grin:


----------

